# Motorcyle Antennas



## jmccull78 (May 19, 2004)

Does anyone have a satellite radio system mounted on their motorcycle? If so, what kind of antenna is the best? I have all of the mounts, etc, but I want to solicit ideas on antennas....

Thanks


----------



## hjsiemer (Sep 28, 2006)

I have the "low profile" magnetic antenna on the gas tank of my Honda 1100 as close to the front of the bike as possible - wrap the extra antenna wire tight with a plastic tie.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

jmccull78 said:


> Does anyone have a satellite radio system mounted on their motorcycle? If so, what kind of antenna is the best? I have all of the mounts, etc, but I want to solicit ideas on antennas....
> 
> Thanks


You're better off asking this question on some of the motorcycle forums.

John


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

I caught the thread title as I was headed to the XM side (I have XM, don't hold it against me). On my bike I use a regular mobile magnetic antenna like you would use on a car with the setup shown on this website. I'm sure your Sirius radio would work with this setup. It's easy to take off the bike and you don't have an antenna cord flying around to deal with.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

As others have said, any normal car antenna should do, just have to find a place to mount it and clean up the wiring. Here's a thread at XMFan about XM installation on bikes, Sirius should be about the same

http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=19651.


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

I velcro'd the low-profile "dot" antenna under the screen on my Sprint and it worked fine. You could see it with a clear screen on through the plexiglas.


----------

